# Optics on a GP100



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone suggest an optics mount for a Ruger GP100 6" blued. I know the Red Hawks are typically hunter models and more easily adaptable for optics but, I already have the GP100 so I wanted to see if I could make anything work.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Try Midway...
Link below
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Try Midway...
Shop Shooting Supplies | Reloading | Gunsmithing | Hunting gear - MidwayUSA 
Let us know how it works out. I plan to Red Dot my Blackhawk this spring and wonder about the Weaver set up.
Eli :mrgreen:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewproduct/?productnumber=632881


----------



## rlamppa1 (Apr 18, 2011)

I had the gun smith at Gander Mountain put mounts on my 357 about 10 years ago. I would think that they are still available. Mine is a 6 inch barrel in stainless.


----------

